# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  أهمية الفطور

## شجن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يحتاج الأطفال الى فطور غني لكي يبدأوا نهارهم بنشاط ، اذ أن الفطور 
يسمح لهم بالحصول على مايحتاجون اليه من مغذيات لكي يكونوا جاهزين 
للدراسة . أما ميزات الفطور فهي :

_ يؤمن الفطور المغذي الذي يتألف من مجموعة الأطعمة الخمسة 
ربع الحاجات الغذائية اليومية للأولاد ، علما أن احتمال الحصول على 
هذه الحاجات كاملة هو أكبر لدى الأولاد الذين يتناولون الفطور .

_ تزداد قدرة الأولاد الذين يتناولون الفطور على التركيز في الدراسة 
والتفكير بوضوح . كما يلاحظ تحسن في سلوكهم في هذه الحالة .

_يعجز الأولاد الذين لايتناولون الفطور عن الحصول على المغذيات التي
لايحصلون عليها لاحقا خلال النهار .

ويمكنك أن تتبعي استراتيجية محددة لكي يعتاد أولادك على تناول الفطور
وهي :

+ كوني مثالا لهم بتناول الفطور أنت أولا .

+ شجعي أولادك على تناول الفطور في المدرسة اذا لم تسنح لهم 
الفرصة لتناوله في المنزل .

+قدمي نوعين على الأقل من كل مجموعة من الأطعمة التي تشكل 
الهرم الغذائي .

+ قدمي الفطور بطريقة جذابة تشجع الأولاد على تناوله . كما أنه 
من الأفضل أن تقدميه بطريقة يسهل فيها للأولاد تناوله .

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

(9) اذا كان الواحد له نفس يفطر خخخخ مشكوره غناااتي على الموضوع

فروته

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع

----------


## شجن

العفو فرات وشبكة الناصرة وتسلموا على المرور

----------


## علي حق

*الإفطار يمكن أن يساعد في منع الجلطات الدموية والسكتة القلبية المؤدية إلى الوفاة المفاجئة. النصيحة هي عدم إهمال الإفطار !!!* 
*إن الذين يهملون وجبة الإفطار دائماً، عليهم أن يتوقفوا عن هذه العادة ! والبحوث الحديثة تؤكد أن واحدة من أسوأ الممارسات إهمال وجبة الإفطار " وجبة الإفطار هي أهم وجبة " ... لماذا ؟!!*
*لأن تواتر السكتات القلبية والجلطات المؤدية إلى الوفاة المفاجئة تكون بين الساعة 6 صباحاً حتى الظهر. وأعلى نسبة لها تكون بين 8 و10 صباحاً. إن ما توصل إليه هذا التقرير أن أكثر حالات الموت المفاجئ تكون في الصباح الباكر... كيف ؟!!*
*صفائح الدم، وهي عنصر الدم الذي يمنع النزيف الحاد إذا ما حصل جرح في الجسم، بسبب تراكم الكولسترول في بطانة الشريان. في ساعات الصباح تكون الصفائح الدموية أكثر نشاطا وتميل إلى تشكيل جلطات الدم. وفي أقل تقدير حتى الأكل الخفيف جداً لوجبة الإفطار في الصباح يمنع تنشيط صفائح الدم التي يمكن أن تسبب سكتات قلبيه.*
*وفي دراسة أجريت في جامعة ميموريال في ست. جونس نيوفوندلاند، أفادت أن الأكل الخفيف، القليل الدهون لوجبة الإفطار كان حاسما في تعديل نشاط الصفائح الدموية. وفي ضوء هذا البحث أن استهلاك إفطار منخفض الدهون أو خال من الدهون مثل الزبادي وعصير البرتقال والفاكهة والبروتين الذي مصدره الزبادي أو اللبن الخالي من الدهون.*
*فإذا كانت ممن يهملون وجبة الإفطار، فمن المهم أن تغير هذه العادة فوراً، والبدء في تناول وحبة الإفطار مثل حبوب الشوفان المجروش أو النخالة مع ستة أونصات من عصير العنب أو عصير البرتقال، أو حتى قطعة من الفاكهة. إن وجبة الإفطار سوف تمنع نشاط التصاق الصفائح الدموية ببعض وتراكمها وبذلك يتم منع تكون جلطات الدم، والتي قد تؤدي إلى نشوء السكتات القلبية أو الجلطات لا سمح الله.*
*إذا لسلامتك لا تهمل وجبة الإفطار أبداً ...*

وأتمنى أن الموضوع عجبكم وانشاء الله تستفيدون منه

مع تحياتي لكم(علي حق)

----------


## أمل الظهور

شجن ، علي حق 

موضوع ذو اهمية كبيرة 

سلمتم 

وربي يعطيكم العافية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

موضوع جدا رائع
يسلمو على الطرح شجن 
واضافاتك اخوي
علي حق
جدا حلوة 
يسلمو

----------

